
Vigil, the eternal morally vigilant programming language - alex_marchant
https://github.com/munificent/vigil
======
alex_marchant
> This is where Vigil sets itself apart from weaker languages that lack the
> courage of their convictions. When a Vigil program is executed, Vigil itself
> will monitor all oaths (implorations and swears) that have been made. If an
> oath is broken, the offending function (the caller in the case of implore
> and the callee in the case of swear) will be duly punished.

> How?

> Simple: it will be deleted from your source code.

> The only way to ensure your program meets its requirements is to absolutely
> forbid code that fails to do so. With Vigil, this shall be done for you
> automatically. After enough runs, Vigil promises that all remaining code
> meets its oaths.

